# double baffle sub box



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I just got my kicker L7s back. I went to the local shop and asked about boxes. A kid I knew from school owns the shop. In his integra he has a double baffle box, it looks good with the subs almost blending into the bos instead of sticking out. Has anyone dealt with these boxes if so how are they. It is going to cost a bit mor for the double baffle versus a normal box would the difference be worth it? Thanks for the help


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it's all cosmetic, so you have to decide for yourself if it's worth the price difference


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

isnt it supposed to be a stronger box also?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

not really, bracing the box internally is what will make it stronger


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well it will make it stronger, but chances are a single layer of 3/4" mdf will be strong enough as it is, so the extra layer won't be needed. And internal bracing will make more of a difference on the strength of the front baffle anyway as Punkrocka pointed out.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

If you have any skills with a router, you can it to create a flush mount for your subs.Basically its two cirlcels cut out with the lower one being the diameter for your sub to mount on and the upper one the size of your sub, so it sits recessed. If the shop only charges like an extra $15 or so go for it, but this work is definately not worth any more than that. This is what you mean correct:

















Notice the "lip" thats created by just making the two holes different sizes, and it will hold the weight of the sub better, but only if the sub sits vertically.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh jesus thats what "double baffle" means? they should charge no more than 15 like he said all they do is cut another piece of mdf with a hole an 1in. wider. it helps alittle kinda like the dynamat with the metal foil on it, its just to reduce the chances of the front vibrating and "soaking" up some of the bass, just like dynamat reinforces the doors to reduce sound distortion its the same thing but dynamat wouldn't work for a sub that way cuz its so powerful :thumbup: . this is done on the Q-forms box i have my box was 50 bucks and its nothing special at all


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Double baffle?
I asume it is a double mdf layer wall where the subs are mounted
From personal experience this can give you more spl vs a 'single layer' wall (where the subs are mounted)


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

That box look like what Im talking about, cant really tell without the subs being in. Way more than $15 more though. I have 0 skills with a router and dont have one to practice with. In the box I seen it was alomst like the subs were mounted inside before the second layer was put on couldnt see any screws or anything.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

scrappy said:


> That box look like what Im talking about, cant really tell without the subs being in. Way more than $15 more though. I have 0 skills with a router and dont have one to practice with. In the box I seen it was alomst like the subs were mounted inside before the second layer was put on couldnt see any screws or anything.


meh so they put some type of trim ring around it big deal lol sounds like your "bud" is tryin to rip u off sorry,huge waste of $ just make the box your self give your specs to some of the guys here and they will have demensions for you in a few min. and just make it farrrrrrrrrrr cheaper that way


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Well i dont really get deals on labor kind of hard to negotiate when hes not the on building the box the other co-owner is. On product I get cost + 10% for the shipping not to bad but not great. I have no wood tools what so ever


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

scrappy said:


> Well i dont really get deals on labor kind of hard to negotiate when hes not the on building the box the other co-owner is. On product I get cost + 10% for the shipping not to bad but not great. I have no wood tools what so ever


ok buy a saw, pencil, and a jig saw, and a sheet of mdf trust me the satisfaction of doing it your self and learning will out weigh the cost of those tools listed, also you could start making box's for your friends at a fraction of the cost, just a few here and there
edit: if the job were more intense ie fiber glass shapes and what not id say go to them but its just a box right? not worth paying more than the price of the materials used or you could ask your friend at the shop to teach you how to do it your self and use his stuff and then maybe you could get a job out of it you never know, but its allways good to at least try to DIY


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I wanted to do it myself at first. Never really found the time to set aside to build the box but I wouldnt mind trying. I guess I just need to find the time to do it. Im about to put my car away for winter so hopefully soon I can find the time to do it but between work and my son its hard to find the time


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

scrappy said:


> I wanted to do it myself at first. Never really found the time to set aside to build the box but I wouldnt mind trying. I guess I just need to find the time to do it. Im about to put my car away for winter so hopefully soon I can find the time to do it but between work and my son its hard to find the time


ohhhhhhh well yea but if its going to be stored for the winter you can take all the time you need. so you could start it and just come back to it when ever ya want something to do find a bored friend and make a day of it :thumbup: nothen better than finding a friend with all the tools you need too lol


----------

